# Considering Canada



## Infinity_8 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey everyone! My wife and me are considering moving to Canada, Mexico is also a consideration. Is it just as easy as applying for permanent residency, paying the fees and just waiting? That's basically what's going on with her right now to become a permanent resident in the U.S.

I was also curious about joining the Canadian Air Force. I was in the US Air Force and I read that you can apply to be in the Canadian Forces as a permanent resident, it requires a waiver and there are no guarantees. I don't have a degree or any special skills. How hard would it be for me to get a job that makes decent money to support my wife, soon to be son, and myself?

Does anyone know if the Canadian military is a good option for income?


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Your post is quite confusing , you have presented a po- pouri that flabergasts the mind , should you be a little more definative , perhaps the forum can offer some suggestions . I:E , single country , single outlook , not all connected or intertwined . Colin .


----------



## Infinity_8 (Jun 27, 2008)

oddball said:


> Your post is quite confusing , you have presented a po- pouri that flabergasts the mind , should you be a little more definative , perhaps the forum can offer some suggestions . I:E , single country , single outlook , not all connected or intertwined . Colin .


Ok it's simple. 

1. Do you just have to apply for residency and pay the fees and wait and you will become a permanent resident? (maybe some appointments or interviews as well)

2. Does anyone know anything about the Canadian Forces, in terms of does it provide a good life, pay, etc?

3. Without a degree, is it hard to get a good job in Canada?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Infinity_8 said:


> Ok it's simple.
> 
> 1. Do you just have to apply for residency and pay the fees and wait and you will become a permanent resident? (maybe some appointments or interviews as well)
> 
> ...


1. Um, if I understand your question, the answer is no. First thing you normally have to do is to qualify for a visa. 

You say that's what your wife is currently doing for the US. Going elsewhere may complicate her request for US residence. But in any event, getting a visa for Canada or Mexico (or anywhere else) will depend on lots of things - like what each of you are qualified to do, where she is from, and on what basis you are planning to move (job, studies, permanent resident, etc.).

2. Can't help you there.

3. What you need is a good qualification for a job that is in demand in Canada. This can be a college degree or a training program, preferably with some experience. Like in the US, demand for jobs can depend on where you are going - what's in demand in BC (British Columbia) may not be so in demand in Quebec or Newfoundland.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

